# Saltfork draw



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone go down for the special draw they were offering?? Lot of folks show up?? Where were the special spots located?? Me and the son were going but canx last minute.


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

Junebug2320 said:


> Anyone go down for the special draw they were offering?? Lot of folks show up?? Where were the special spots located?? Me and the son were going but canx last minute.


I went and got lucky. There was 431 that entered and 150 picked. There's 3 areas. The each open different months. I don't recall where area a was but area b is the campground area and area c is the golf course.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone hunt the non off limits areas of salt fork in recent years. Has there been any rebound in herd numbers here?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I got drawn as well this year. I did get drawn there about 5 or 6 years ago too. It was pretty good, saw lots of deer including the biggest buck I've ever seen while actually hunting.


----------



## Tengauge (Mar 31, 2009)

Good Luck. The state has ruined Salt Fork for some reason. I've hunted there since I was a kid, over 25yrs., and I just can't believe the way they have allowed the numbers to be thinned out so bad. Back when they had the early buck only muzzle loader season, the does were plentiful, and odds of seeing a good buck were very good also. You are now lucky if you see a single deer during an entire day of hunting on the public land. It's nice how they have the draw hunts for youth season, b/c there are still some deer to be seen in the no hunting zones, and I think it's great to give kids a good chance. But I'm very disappointed that they are now allowing adults in those areas to further diminish the herd.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Tengauge said:


> Good Luck. The state has ruined Salt Fork for some reason. I've hunted there since I was a kid, over 25yrs., and I just can't believe the way they have allowed the numbers to be thinned out so bad. Back when they had the early buck only muzzle loader season, the does were plentiful, and odds of seeing a good buck were very good also. You are now lucky if you see a single deer during an entire day of hunting on the public land. It's nice how they have the draw hunts for youth season, b/c there are still some deer to be seen in the no hunting zones, and I think it's great to give kids a good chance. But I'm very disappointed that they are now allowing adults in those areas to further diminish the herd.


Tenguage I agree 100 % . I have hunted salt fork since the early 70's. It was a beautiful place with a strong herd for many many years. Then the state went to buck or doe for the muzzy and kept the same regs for public lands for the entire season year after year, while trying to decrease the overall sate herd size. The end result was they ruined the place for deer hunting. It should be criminal. What a waste. So unnecessary if we just had someone with some common sense running things. Sad sad sad . I gave up hunting there about 5 years ago. The same thing is happening with the remaining public lands in Ohio. Salt fork just got ruined first. Hunters need to make some noise and hope someone hears them.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Tenguage I agree 100 % . I have hunted salt fork since the early 70's. It was a beautiful place with a strong herd for many many years. Then the state went to buck or doe for the muzzy and kept the same regs for public lands for the entire season year after year, while trying to decrease the overall sate herd size. The end result was they ruined the place for deer hunting. It should be criminal. What a waste. So unnecessary if we just had someone with some common sense running things. Sad sad sad . I gave up hunting there about 5 years ago. The same thing is happening with the remaining public lands in Ohio. Salt fork just got ruined first. Hunters need to make some noise and hope someone hears them.[/
> 
> 
> Fishballz said:
> ...


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

The first area you hunt will be the best if the oaks are dropping acorns. There's areas in second area that are browsed to the ground as far as you can see. A lot of small deer there and 4 years ago very little sign of big bucks. Third area in golf course will be youth hunted before you can get in. Course hard to hunt because it's all thin strips of woods between greens. Early in season you will see a lot of deer cross from coarse to section two so many hunt that hillside were they cross. On greens of golf coarse you will be amazed at the amounts of deer crap. If you hunt coarse at end of season don't stray far from rd a lot bed tight to rd in wood strips. My best advice get to no section one well and beaver dam area below camping area in section two.


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

Anybody Ben down hunting that got drawn yet. I've Ben sick and haven't made it out yet. Just curious if and ones had any luck or even seen any yet


----------

